

Congratulations to the Meteor Summer Hackathon 2013 teams - karayu
http://www.meteor.com/blog/2013/07/09/congratulations-to-the-meteor-summer-hackathon-2013-teams

======
jakozaur
Awarded projects, direct links:

[https://atmosphere.meteor.com/package/z-mongo-
admin](https://atmosphere.meteor.com/package/z-mongo-admin)

[http://stage.peerlibrary.org/](http://stage.peerlibrary.org/)

[http://bittank.meteor.com/](http://bittank.meteor.com/)

[http://gitdashboard.com/](http://gitdashboard.com/)

[http://hackerchat.meteor.com/](http://hackerchat.meteor.com/)

[http://moveswithfriends.meteor.com/](http://moveswithfriends.meteor.com/)

[http://synematic.meteor.com/](http://synematic.meteor.com/)

~~~
imslavko
For those who wonder how to access gitdashboard, there is a demo url:
[http://gitdashboard.com/rAZLYiov4oqE2Apyu](http://gitdashboard.com/rAZLYiov4oqE2Apyu)
.

~~~
catshirt
this is awesome. if i could enter arbitrary repositories i'd use this every
day

